

Osama's Compound On Google Maps - kloncks
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=osama+bin+laden+&hl=en&view=map&mcsrc=google_reviews&num=10&ie=UTF8&start=20&cid=11196890339658103699&t=h&ll=34.187451,73.242749&spn=0.001742,0.002384&z=19

======
dogriffiths
This is the one:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=military+academy&aq=&sll=34.185074,73.270311&sspn=0.027833,0.055747&ie=UTF8&hq=military+academy&hnear=&ll=34.169251,73.242615&spn=0.00174,0.003484&t=h&z=19&iwloc=B)

referred to in the BBC story here:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-13257330>

------
GiraffeNecktie
Be sure to click on the "A" and read the Google reviews.

